# Painted my truck and did a couple other things.



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

So I finally got tired of a plain white truck and decided to change up the color and a few other little things on it. Feels like I'm driving a totally different truck now. 
(sorry for the poor quality pictures, I'll find my nice digital camera tomorrow)



































So... Maybe I did more then paint it and change a couple things.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Wait.... did you finally buy the D-max you have been talking so much about for the last 2 years?


Congrats man looks beautiful.


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Very nice Mark!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ABES;1041517 said:


> Wait.... did you finally buy the D-max you have been talking so much about for the last 2 years?
> 
> Congrats man looks beautiful.


Ya, parents finally convinced me I can't save up money forever and take it with me. So I bought myself a "new" truck.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Mark13;1041519 said:


> Ya, parents finally convinced me I can't save up money forever and take it with me. So I bought myself a "new" truck.


Nice. You hanging your unimount on it? or keeping your 98 on plowing duty.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ABES;1041521 said:


> Nice. You hanging your unimount on it? or keeping your 98 on plowing duty.


The 98 and the unimount will be up for sale at some point. I currently have 3 trucks (this one, my 98, and a 91 s10). I'm keeping the s10 to drive to and from work and have no real use for my 98. I'm pretty much set on putting a 9.2 poly V on this truck.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mark13;1041522 said:


> The 98 and the unimount will be up for sale at some point. I currently have 3 trucks (this one, my 98, and a 91 s10). I'm keeping the s10 to drive to and from work and have no real use for my 98. I'm pretty much set on putting a 9.2 poly V on this truck.


very nice truck my man, but I think you need to update your signture now.. Oh and im really jelous


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice looking truck Mark. And good plow choice, I wish i went with the 9'2". Your going to love towing and plowing with this truck. Keep us updated with pictures and info on your truck.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice looking truck Mark


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

NICE TRUCK MARK!!! That truck sure is a little better set-up for pulling the trailer you pull at the farm, are you going to swap you gooseneck over to it?


----------



## Mike_13 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice truck! I gotta admit... I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice truck you made the right choice.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Good job, I'm sure you feel very rewarded.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

thesnowman269;1041526 said:


> very nice truck my man, but I think you need to update your signture now.. Oh and im really jelous


I'll update my sig eventually lol. I'm waiting for a nice sunny day to get some good pictures of it and wash it. (dealer was 120 miles from home and it was raining the whole way back )


Quality SR;1041532 said:


> Nice looking truck Mark. And good plow choice, I wish i went with the 9'2". Your going to love towing and plowing with this truck. Keep us updated with pictures and info on your truck.


I'll be sure to post pics as I go with it. Looking to do quite a bit to it to make it "mine".



GMCHD plower;1041539 said:


> NICE TRUCK MARK!!! That truck sure is a little better set-up for pulling the trailer you pull at the farm, are you going to swap you gooseneck over to it?


Thanks! It should work very well for me. It's already got a B&W gooseneck in it, prodigy brake controller, and line-x. Previous owner read my mind on what brand of stuff I wanted 


JD Dave;1041545 said:


> Nice truck you made the right choice.


I really like it. A friend of mine kept trying to get me to buy a 6.7 cummins like he has, just couldn't leave GM.



Stik208;1041546 said:


> Good job, I'm sure you feel very rewarded.


I do, its nice driving around and being proud of what I've got vs driving around and not caring.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I hope it works out well for you Mark.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

sweet lookin rig boss!


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

sweet truck  what model duramax is in it?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

2005_Sierra;1041575 said:


> sweet truck  what model duramax is in it?


It's an 06 so it has the LBZ and the 6 speed allison. I had found a couple 04.5-05 ec/lb truck's but I wanted the LBZ and it took forever to find one.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

the only thing wrong with the truck is it dont have a blue oval on the front of it












1996 ford f250 7.6 unimount :laughing::laughing:
ford trucks the best never rest 
the heartbeat just flatlined


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Mark great looking truck. You should be very happy with it. Good choice of plow also. I love my D Max's.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!

Low milege, that truck will last you a long time.

Have Leather?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

bacwudzme;1041622 said:


> Very Nice!!!!
> 
> Low milege, that truck will last you a long time.
> 
> Have Leather?


Thanks! No leather. Has the lt2 interior with the nice center console and speakers but charcoal cloth bucket seats.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Mark nice upgrade!!! I wanna see it in person! Soooooo, what will the 1st mod be?? No question ya gotta straight pipe it! Leveling kit too!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ultimate plow;1041629 said:


> Mark nice upgrade!!! I wanna see it in person! Soooooo, what will the 1st mod be?? No question ya gotta straight pipe it! Leveling kit too!


1st mod will probably be a tuner and exhaust and other small motor mods if you don't count a toolbox and backrack. It needs cab lights and a leveling kit also. Probably go with a cognito leveling kit but their pricey.

I'd like to see your truck sometime also, I've heard all about it from colin but never seen it lol.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Beautiful Congrats Mark!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Once you go black......Dmax


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thats an awesome truck mark love the towing mirrors, are you going to level them? Pretty much the exact truck I want, someday. Are you going to get EFI live? And drop the step bars?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sven_502;1041695 said:


> Thats an awesome truck mark love the towing mirrors, are you going to level them? Pretty much the exact truck I want, someday. Are you going to get EFI live? And drop the step bars?


I might level the towing mirrors, they havn't bugged me yet being tipped up. For a tuner it probably will be PPE, Efi Live is a little over my head and I'm not going to be making big power so I don't see a need. And the step bars will probably stay. The seat in my 98 is ripped pretty bad from getting in and out so I'd like to try and keep the seat of this truck in better shape.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice truck Mark! I think you should paint it white.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks good. Make the trip to Crystal Lake and have Nick from duramaxtuners.com and have him tune it. That'll be alot better then the PPE. He's got some good tow tunes.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

William B.;1041707 said:


> Looks good. Make the trip to Crystal Lake and have Nick from duramaxtuners.com and have him tune it. That'll be alot better then the PPE. He's got some good tow tunes.


Crystal Lake isn't much of a trip. I just found his address and mapquested it. 16 minutes from my house. Well, solves my tuning issue. 

I looked at his site last night but never thought to figure out where he was at.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

sweet ride mark. you going to buy the blow this summer and get a deal or buy a used one?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

the new boss 92;1041715 said:


> sweet ride mark. you going to buy the blow this summer and get a deal or buy a used one?


A little birdy told me about a spare used 9.2 V that the owner wouldn't mind getting rid of. I'll probably go that route with it.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Where did you get that magic paint? I need some of that stuff too, you can PM me if you don't want everyone to know the secret........:laughing:
Sweet Truck, i'd like to find something similar when my lease is up this summer


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mark13;1041716 said:


> A little birdy told me about a spare used 9.2 V that the owner wouldn't mind getting rid of. I'll probably go that route with it.


cool man, you wouldnt mind sharing were you got it from would you?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

You've accomplished the easy part, now its time to mod her! lol


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Nice truck Mark! Have fun with it.


----------



## KSikkema (Oct 7, 2008)

very nice looking truck. I've got a truck that maybe you could "paint" as well. Let me know when you're available. BTW good choice on the truck and good luck with it!


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

the heartbeat stops here :laughing:
ford 







The boss just got punched :laughing:
western plows






1996 ford f250 7.6 western unimount


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

Congrats on the new truck hope it does well for you.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snowplowpro;1041617 said:


> the only thing wrong with the truck is it dont have a blue oval on the front of it
> 
> 
> 1996 ford f250 7.6 unimount :laughing:
> ...





snowplowpro;1041852 said:


> the heartbeat stops here
> ford
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind. Please stop spamming my thread. I'm happy with my purchase and I'm glad you like your 96 f250 and unimount plow but those who want to kindly add to this thread don't care to hear about it.



cubplower;1041853 said:


> Congrats on the new truck hope it does well for you.


Thanks, it should do me quite well.


----------



## RCsLawncare (Oct 24, 2008)

Great looking truck, congrats on you new rig! And the Boss is gonna look sweet!!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Mark13;1041711 said:


> Crystal Lake isn't much of a trip. I just found his address and mapquested it. 16 minutes from my house. Well, solves my tuning issue.
> 
> I looked at his site last night but never thought to figure out where he was at.


Oh yeah! I drove 4 hrs to have Nick do his magic. Look into getting at least the DSP 2 switch, that way you have the ability to change tunes on the fly. I have the DSP 5 on mine and have alot of fun with it. Also if you get the urge to have your trans built I know a guy down in Peoria. He built mine and did a great job on it. We built it up in St. Charles.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

William B.;1041897 said:


> Oh yeah! I drove 4 hrs to have Nick do his magic. Look into getting at least the DSP 2 switch, that way you have the ability to change tunes on the fly. I have the DSP 5 on mine and have alot of fun with it. Also if you get the urge to have your trans built I know a guy down in Peoria. He built mine and did a great job on it. We built it up in St. Charles.


I'd probably go with the DSP5 since it's not really that much more then 2 tunes. And I'm going with an Allison deep trans pan and transgo jr to help the trans for now. I don't plan to run the crap out of it so I'm sure I'll be fine for a long time.

Are you pretty happy with Nick's tunes then? I was thinking 2 tow, 2 "daily driver tunes" and 1 performance/race tune.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

snowplowpro;1041852 said:


> the heartbeat stops here :laughing:
> ford
> 
> The boss just got punched :laughing:
> ...


any relation to DECO/Lou512 ? 

congrats mark awesome truck man im definitely jealous


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Mark13;1041900 said:


> I'd probably go with the DSP5 since it's not really that much more then 2 tunes. And I'm going with an Allison deep trans pan and transgo jr to help the trans for now.* I don't plan to run the crap out of it so I'm sure I'll be fine for a long time.
> *
> Are you pretty happy with Nick's tunes then? I was thinking 2 tow, 2 "daily driver tunes" and 1 performance/race tune.


That will last about 5 minutes lol


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

William B.;1041897 said:


> Oh yeah! I drove 4 hrs to have Nick do his magic. Look into getting at least the DSP 2 switch, that way you have the ability to change tunes on the fly. I have the DSP 5 on mine and have alot of fun with it. Also if you get the urge to have your trans built I know a guy down in Peoria. He built mine and did a great job on it. We built it up in St. Charles.


Who did your trans? What kit and converter did you use?


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Congrats on the new truck Mark! I just switched over to the Duramax myself. I love it. I hope it does well for you.


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

nice truck i am looking for the same think in a few yrs but looks good congrates


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

awesome truck that is the exact truck i want some day


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new truck. It's wicked sharp looking.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Congrats! That's one sharp truck- should serve you very well!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Frandon29;1041924 said:


> Who did your trans? What kit and converter did you use?


Guy by the name of Todd Spalding did my trans. I put a Suncoast stage IV with Precision Converter in the truck. Also did the Merchant Automotive pump rub upgrade on the transfer case when I had the truck out.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Hey Mark. A couple things you should also do is the PCV reroute and blocking your EGR valve Doing both takes about 20 min to do and cost all of 25 bucks. Your engine will thank you later.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

William B.;1042076 said:


> Hey Mark. A couple things you should also do is the PCV reroute and blocking your EGR valve Doing both takes about 20 min to do and cost all of 25 bucks. Your engine will thank you later.


Already planning to do that. I've got the EGR plate comming from Merchant Automotive and the PCV reroute I'll probably do the same time as I'm working onthe EGR block.

The dumb $7.75 egr plate from MA ended up costing me almost $285 by the time I got done looking around their site. payup


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha I know that feeling...


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Mark13;1042080 said:


> Already planning to do that. I've got the EGR plate comming from Merchant Automotive and the PCV reroute I'll probably do the same time as I'm working onthe EGR block.
> 
> The dumb $7.75 egr plate from MA ended up costing me almost $285 by the time I got done looking around their site. payup


Get use to it.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Do the transgo but forget about the deep pan unless you plan on towing like a mofo. My 02 has 200k on it with the original trans (touch wood).


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

William B.;1042099 said:


> Get use to it.


Ya, waiting to hear back from Nick at dmax tuner, have exhaust on order, and need to figure out what I'm going to do for boost and egt guages and where I want to put them (not on the "A" pillar)
Then it's time for a leveling kit and some warning lights and then a plow.



JD Dave;1042117 said:


> Do the transgo but forget about the deep pan unless you plan on towing like a mofo. My 02 has 200k on it with the original trans (touch wood).


I wasn't going to go with a deep pan but the a factory Allison deep pan (+3.5qt), both filters, and filter lock was $100 from MA. I figured for $100 its cheap insurance for a trans especially when I have to take the pan and stuff off anyway to do the transgo. I'm also going to get transynd fluid to run in it.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Mark13;1042151 said:


> Ya, waiting to hear back from Nick at dmax tuner, have exhaust on order, and need to figure out what I'm going to do for boost and egt guages and where I want to put them (not on the "A" pillar)
> Then it's time for a leveling kit and some warning lights and then a plow.
> 
> I wasn't going to go with a deep pan but the a factory Allison deep pan (+3.5qt), both filters, and filter lock was $100 from MA. I figured for $100 its cheap insurance for a trans especially when I have to take the pan and stuff off anyway to do the transgo. I'm also going to get transynd fluid to run in it.


There is the Trippin gauge mount that goes up in the little cubby hole above the rear view mirror. You can get them with 2 rocker switches as well if you want to run wires to them for a warning light or what ever. Socal Diesel sells them.










I'd like to get the Cognito leveling kit as well but for 400+ its going to have to wait. I'm going with keys, blocks and Bilstien 5100s til then.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thanks for that guage mount info, exactly what I'm looking for. Otherwise I'm thinking of putting them between my rear view mirror and that cubby hole.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

For Scale.

And FYI finally seeing the dmax in person has officially made up my mind. I will have one once my wallet can support it lmao.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow Mark. That truck is sharp. Good luck with it.


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sweeeeet. Congrats Mark, them Duramax's sure are boss motors. Have fun with it


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice truck! I wish chevy would make something closer to the F550 as I do not like the 6 or 6.4liters that ford makes but chevy has nothing in that size. Oh well nice truck!!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

WilliamOak;1042228 said:


> For Scale.
> 
> And FYI finally seeing the dmax in person has officially made up my mind. I will have one once my wallet can support it lmao.


That is why I want to do a leveling kit. The GMs just sit to low for my liking. I'm going after this stance.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

SNOWLORD;1042253 said:


> Nice truck! I wish chevy would make something closer to the F550 as I do not like the 6 or 6.4liters that ford makes but chevy has nothing in that size. Oh well nice truck!!


GM should make the 4500 and 5500 smaller like the size of the F-450 and F-550. I know some di hard GM guys that own F-550s becouse GM doesn't make any thing that size.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

William B.;1042280 said:


> That is why I want to do a leveling kit. The GMs just sit to low for my liking. I'm going after this stance.


That is the same look I like also Will. How much of a lift that truck have?


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Quality SR;1042388 said:


> That is the same look I like also Will. How much of a lift that truck have?


Much Much Much better!
The only down side to me on the trucks is how expensive it is / can be to level/lift them. I guess I'll take that with the ifs ratehr than front end rebuilds every two years lol.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Quality SR;1042388 said:


> That is the same look I like also Will. How much of a lift that truck have?


That truck is Philbilly2's truck. He has green keys in the front, 2" blocks in the back and is running 305's.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark13;1042151 said:


> I'm also going to get transynd fluid to run in it.


I heard it takes 3 drains and fill ups to get almost 100% synthetic in there... This summer will finally be my 3rd time changing the oil in my allison, only slipped it once but hopefully it holds up...

Good luck with the truck, Its one big step up from that 98 half ton... You'll laugh at what you pull around now on a daily basis that you would never pull more then a few miles in your old truck.... I think about it all the time LOL....


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mark, nice truck. Treat it decent & it should offer you many years of great service.

How did the transaction go with Lenz???

Just curious, as I've bought from them before, & wasn't really impressed with the way they operated.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

William B.;1042421 said:


> That truck is Philbilly2's truck. He has green keys in the front, 2" blocks in the back and is running 305's.


I known this has probably been covered before but is there anything "bad" that can come from the keys vs. Cognito kit?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

William B.;1042280 said:


> That is why I want to do a leveling kit. The GMs just sit to low for my liking. I'm going after this stance.


Ya, Phils old truck had a nice stance. I'm assuming it rode like crap though compared to how nice these trucks ride stock.



Triple L;1042425 said:


> I heard it takes 3 drains and fill ups to get almost 100% synthetic in there... This summer will finally be my 3rd time changing the oil in my allison, only slipped it once but hopefully it holds up...
> 
> Good luck with the truck, Its one big step up from that 98 half ton... You'll laugh at what you pull around now on a daily basis that you would never pull more then a few miles in your old truck.... I think about it all the time LOL....


Ya, It will be expensive to get the fluid to being almost 100% transynd but I'll do it over a period of time. I think the overall benefit will be worth it as long as I don't go crazy on the power adders and cause myself to need a rebuild much sooner then I should if I left good enough alone and left it stock.

And as far as comparing it to my 1/2ton, I actually havn't pulled anything and have only had about 400lbs of stuff in the bed so it's hard to tell a difference. I'm looking forward to being able to hook it up to something that's got some weight to it and see how it does. Especially once it gets efi live, exhaust, shift kit,and a few other goodies by the end of next week.


jomama45;1042426 said:


> Mark, nice truck. Treat it decent & it should offer you many years of great service.
> 
> How did the transaction go with Lenz???
> 
> Just curious, as I've bought from them before, & wasn't really impressed with the way they operated.


I was pretty happy with them. My dad didn't have anything to say afterwords and he definitely would have if he thought something was weird. There's a few things that I'm looking back on now and should have asked more about or they said but I think you have that with any car dealer.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

snowplowpro;1041617 said:


> the only thing wrong with the truck is it dont have a blue oval on the front of it
> 
> 
> 1996 ford f250 7.6 unimount :laughing::laughing:
> ...


Are you high or just dumb?????


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Mark you will have one regret with that truck. Its the only regret that i have with mine and i have the same truck.

That you didnt buy it sooner. Best of luck to you .:waving:


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sounds like you have a quality list of mods planned, Mark. Should wake it right up and put a big ass grin on your face when you stand on it


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ServiceOnSite;1042435 said:


> Are you high or just dumb?????


Thanks for saying what I was thinking! lol



ServiceOnSite;1042438 said:


> Mark you will have one regret with that truck. Its the only regret that i have with mine and i have the same truck.
> 
> That you didnt buy it sooner. Best of luck to you .:waving:


I agree. However I think I'll appreciate it more now that I've had my 98 to compare it to and see how much of an improvement it is



nickv13412;1042440 said:


> Sounds like you have a quality list of mods planned, Mark. Should wake it right up and put a big ass grin on your face when you stand on it


Ya, I'm doing the mods mostly for mpg gains and a little more juice for pulling. But it should cruise pretty dang good with the "performance" tune and a heavy right foot when it's time to give'r the sauce and get moving. Just gotta watch the trans.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Its the Ext cab version of my truck! Looks real nice Mark...ya definitely deserve it and made the right choice!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

WilliamOak;1042427 said:


> I known this has probably been covered before but is there anything "bad" that can come from the keys vs. Cognito kit?


Part of the problem doing either is the factory shocks are to short and you will bottom out on them before anything. Over cranking to much also puts the ball joint at a bad angle. As long as you keep 1/2" between the upper A arm and the stop you should be ok from what I've read on DP.



Mark13;1042431 said:


> Ya, Phils old truck had a nice stance. I'm assuming it rode like crap though compared to how nice these trucks ride stock.


First off Mark I apologize for some what hijacking your thread on your new truck.

IDK how it rode. It's hard to tell because I've heard great improvements in ride by adding the Bilstien 5100s. I should ask Phil how it rode.

Just a FYI here is a comparison shot of a truck with the Cognito kit, green keys and 2 " blocks and 285s. He carries a 9.2 V on it and is a member on DP.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

A little bit of an updated picture I took at the farm yesterday.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Now its looking like a real truck!


----------



## 87chevy (Mar 11, 2009)

Never been a real fan of long box ext cabs... but that looks very nice


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

deere615;1042551 said:


> Now its looking like a real truck!


It's getting there, gotta long ways to go yet to make it match the picture in my head.



87chevy;1042552 said:



> Never been a real fan of long box ext cabs... but that looks very nice


Thanks! The backrack and toolbox made it look much different I think.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

wow, i missed this thread. all I can say is that it is about dang time lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

AndyTblc;1042563 said:


> wow, i missed this thread. all I can say is that it is about dang time lol


I kinda let the thread pass under the radar with the title.

2 more pics.

Next to my Cummins powered ride.









And some fun stuff.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

tranny pan, i think a blocker plate, what else you got out there?????


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ServiceOnSite;1042690 said:


> tranny pan, i think a blocker plate, what else you got out there?????


Deep trans pan, egr blocker, tie rod sleeves, trango jr shift kit, and both filters for the trans and a trans filter lock for in the pan so the filter doesn't slip.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

What do the tie rod sleeves do. I see a lot of guys have them.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

go on youtube and google chevy ifs and watch all of the truck pull movies..... Some of them are pretty funny! You'll then know what a truck without sleeves does


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I built my own sleeves. Didn't want to chance it truck pulling.

If ya have any questions about some of the installs let me know Mark. I'm sure you can handle the stuff no problem. Don't forget the magnet on the trans filter.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

William B.;1042766 said:


> I built my own sleeves. Didn't want to chance it truck pulling.
> 
> If ya have any questions about some of the installs let me know Mark. I'm sure you can handle the stuff no problem. Don't forget the magnet on the trans filter.


I was going to build my own sleeves but idk when I'd have time to do it. And those looked nice on MA's site and the "add to cart" button looked friendly. payuppayup

I've got 4" turbo back exhaust being shipped, I cut my airbox up a little in the form of the PPE airbox mod, and I've talked to Nick about tuning. He actually passed me the other day but I didn't realize who it was until he was ahead of me (2 lanes going each way), his lb7 looks like a sleeper.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mark13;1042783 said:


> I was going to build my own sleeves but idk when I'd have time to do it. And those looked nice on MA's site and the "add to cart" button looked friendly. payuppayup
> 
> I've got 4" turbo back exhaust being shipped, I cut my airbox up a little in the form of the PPE airbox mod, and I've talked to Nick about tuning. He actually passed me the other day but I didn't realize who it was until he was ahead of me (2 lanes going each way), his lb7 looks like a sleeper.


What does lb7 stand for?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

thesnowman269;1042790 said:


> What does lb7 stand for?


chevy talk

ford guys dont understand :laughing:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

thesnowman269;1042790 said:


> What does lb7 stand for?


Top Secret Info! (exactly what Tripple L said lol)


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

thesnowman269;1042790 said:


> What does lb7 stand for?





Triple L;1042797 said:


> chevy talk
> 
> ford guys dont understand :laughing:


Its a secret, only GM owners know. :waving:

Nice pictures Mark. Make sure you post a sound clip of the Turbo back.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Quality SR;1042802 said:


> Its a secret, only GM owners know. :waving:
> 
> Nice pictures Mark. Make sure you post a sound clip of the Turbo back.


Once I get the exhaust on and have Nick tune it I'll be sure to play with the camera a little.


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

it probably wasn't the truck it probably was driver fords are tougher than you think
blowerman.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Quality SR;1042802 said:


> Its a secret, only GM owners know. :waving:
> 
> Nice pictures Mark. Make sure you post a sound clip of the Turbo back.


When i put my 4" turbo back on it actually doesnt sound that much different... Its a little louder and you can hear the turbo a bit more but its not a night and day differance... Maby with the egr blocked it might louden it up a bit tho... Myns a lly and it seems that the lb7's have always sounded the best


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Triple L;1042847 said:


> When i put my 4" turbo back on it actually doesnt sound that much different... Its a little louder and you can hear the turbo a bit more but its not a night and day differance... Maby with the egr blocked it might louden it up a bit tho... Myns a lly and it seems that the lb7's have always sounded the best


Your right. My friend has an '06 LBZ with 4" dual Turbo back, it's not much different in sound except for the turbo. I have heard LB7's with TB exhaust and they sound good. But I would rather have the sound of an LBZ.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Quality SR;1042896 said:


> Your right. My friend has an '06 LBZ with 4" dual Turbo back, it's not much different in sound except for the turbo. I have heard LB7's with TB exhaust and they sound good. But I would rather have the sound of an LBZ.


I'm hoping for a little better sound out of my lbz but I don't want it to be crazy loud. I don't want it to be annoying just driving around.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Mark13;1042959 said:


> I'm hoping for a little better sound out of my lbz but I don't want it to be crazy loud. I don't want it to be annoying just driving around.


Im cant get enough of the straight piped sound. I wanna put an 03 turbo on my truck sounds sick. You'll love the sound. Also go with a federal signal solaris style led bar on top with 4 hide away strobes in corners.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Hold on wait wait wait.... I'm sorta in a round about way a GM owner... But what do tie-rod sleeves do and LBZ has to do with the duramax and the interior right?


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

GMCHD plower;1042980 said:


> Hold on wait wait wait.... I'm sorta in a round about way a GM owner... But what do tie-rod sleeves do and LBZ has to do with the duramax and the interior right?


Tie rod sleeves,


> reinforce the tie rods that pretty much keep the wheels straight while you drive, and the tie rods bend/break in 4wd boosted launched very easily because the tie rods are the only thing keeping the front wheels from spinning them selves into the frame. they dont have very good compression strength. but the sleeves will make the tire rods alot more stronger


LBZ is the engine code, it has nothing to do with the interior


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

2005_Sierra;1042988 said:


> Tie rod sleeves,
> 
> LBZ is the engine code, it has nothing to do with the interior


I think your confuzing LTZ with LBZ, there is a LTZ interior, that one is fully loaded

These might not be totally exact but the engine codes are roughly this
01-04 LB7
04.5-06 LLY
06-08 LBZ
08-10 LMM
2011-? LML


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Triple L;1042997 said:


> These might not be totally exact but the engine codes are roughly this
> 01-04.5 LB7
> 04.5-06 LLY
> 06-07.5 LBZ
> ...


Slight modifications.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark13;1042998 said:


> Slight modifications.


True enough, but there's only 1 person i know who calls his 08 new body style truck an 07.5 :laughing:


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have dual 4inch MBRP turbo back on mine. It gets a deep drone around 50 mph and goes away at about 65. I love it. Its not loud just cruising but when you romp it its pretty loud and sounds awesome outside the truck. O my kitty is off but it has a muffler.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Mark what type of leveling kit are you going with? There is a vender on DP that cut me a pretty good price on keys and blocks if your interested.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

William B.;1043181 said:


> Mark what type of leveling kit are you going with? There is a vender on DP that cut me a pretty good price on keys and blocks if your interested.


How's your truck ride Will?

I've only ridden in an 06 cc/sb dmax with the full cognito kit and timbrens. It rode awesome, probably better then stock.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

hey Mark, you need to update your garage on DP with pictures of this rig


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Mark13;1043182 said:


> How's your truck ride Will?
> 
> I've only ridden in an 06 cc/sb dmax with the full cognito kit and timbrens. It rode awesome, probably better then stock.


I don't know yet. After waiting a month and a half for my order on my shocks from shockwarehouse.com I canceled it and ordered from a local guy. I won't be able to get them til Saturday and I have to order my blocks and stuff tomorrow. Probably won't get all the stuff on the truck for a couple weeks though.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

2005_Sierra;1043192 said:


> hey Mark, you need to update your garage on DP with pictures of this rig


Ya, Once I wash it and get some time to play with my camera I'll get some good pics of it. It's dirty right now and I havn't had much free time.



William B.;1043198 said:


> I don't know yet. After waiting a month and a half for my order on my shocks from shockwarehouse.com I canceled it and ordered from a local guy. I won't be able to get them til Saturday and I have to order my blocks and stuff tomorrow. Probably won't get all the stuff on the truck for a couple weeks though.


Ok, keys, blocks, and shocks sure would be alot cheaper then the cognito kit, I just want it to still ride nice and not go thru front end parts like crazy.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

any updated pictures with the new parts?


----------

